# Prop-1 controller



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I just received my Prop-1 controller and my AP-8 sound board from EFX-TEK last week for my newest prop for the year. I'm planning on building a MIB (Monster in a box). I tested out the Prop-1 and the AP-8. Everything seems to be in working order. My program is almost done. I still have to put together a few simple circuits. Once that's done I have to start building the box and put it together. After that debug and modifications. Does anyone have any ideas or hints they'd like to share?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

are you using the prop-1 for only the trigger and sound? or for the lid motor as well? if so you may need an external relay depending on the motor you are using.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

The prop-1 will be controlling the whole thing. I am planning on using several relays one of which will controll the motor. I am using "walwarts" for the Prop-1 and AP-8 and a computer power supply for the "lid" motor.


----------

